# Grocery store occupancy classifications



## khsmith55 (May 24, 2011)

2006 IBC. One story “grocery store”. Trying to assign occupancies, 26625sf gross, 6327sf of S2 occupancy (“backroom” functions), 748sf of B occupancy (seating for consumption of food), 15952sf of M occupancy . Now my question(s), the store also has a kitchen and buffet type serving line; the kitchen, storage, coolers, etc., and “back” side of serving line is an additional 3598sf.....how do I classify this kitchen and the serving line “open” to the main store ? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## RLGA (May 24, 2011)

There are differing interpretations, but I generally call the kitchen a B since it's the business side of a restaurant.  Some will classify it as F-1, since "bakeries" are listed among the possible uses, but I don't see restaurant-type kitchens as being a "factory industrial use."

The storage areas are still classified as storage, usually S-2.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 24, 2011)

How bout accessory ------ to M, the footprint of the serving area and eating area is < 10% of the floor space......then it would be classified as an M occupancy ----- the occupant laod would still be based off of the intended use of the space.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 24, 2011)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> How bout accessory ------ to M, the footprint of the serving area and eating area is < 10% of the floor space......then it would be classified as an M occupancy ----- the occupant laod would still be based off of the intended use of the space.


Bob nailed it...you have many different uses, which you may classify and design as different/adjacent ocupancies, however the IBC allows you to design with accessory uses/occupancies, and the way the code is written, mercantile occupancies actually encourage this type of design in Section 508 (2006 IBC) for Mixed Use and Occupancy.  Another option is to design it as non-separated occupancies.  It appears that your storage area exceeds 10% of the floor area, and I am not sure, if that is meant to be taken as aggregate as the language in 508.3.1 indicates, but is not reinforced in exception b of Table 508.3.3 for B & M occupancies as the word 'aggregate' is not used again.

I would review this as having a potential of four occupancies, but would need additional information to comment further:

M, Mercantile with accessory Business

A-2 Assembly restaurant/buffet (what is the square footage of the dining area?)

S-2 storage

F-1 Commercial Bakery


----------



## RLGA (May 24, 2011)

Accessory spaces are still individually classified in accordance with Chapter 3 (Section 508.3.1.1).  The accessory use provisions basically allow the accessory uses not to be separated, and height and area is only based on the main occupancy, except that the accessory uses can't exceed the tabular heights and areas of Table 503.


----------



## brudgers (May 24, 2011)

Everytime I see F-1 come up in this context I wonder how people can go through life not knowing the difference between a kitchen and a commercial bakery.


----------



## RLGA (May 24, 2011)

brudgers:  I agree.  This is a common question and I don't see why anyone has submitted a proposal for a code change to squelch the debate.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 24, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Everytime I see F-1 come up in this context I wonder how people can go through life not knowing the difference between a kitchen and a commercial bakery.


RLGA & brudgers,

Please correct me if I am wrong in my occupancy classifications:

A kitchen bakery would be a kitchen that prepares baked goods only for consumption/purchase at that location, and is limited in size and capability.  A commercial bakery, may range from a large factory type operation we might see for a General Mills or Old Home operation to a much smaller dedicated bakery space used to mass produce baked goods for sale at other store (locations) and may be found in cupcake shops, bakeries, and in some larger grocery stores which distrubute baked goods to satellite stores.


----------



## brudgers (May 24, 2011)

rule of thumb:

The "f" in "F-1" should be a clue as to the "fing" difference.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 24, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> rule of thumb:The "f" in "F-1" should be a clue as to the "fing" difference.


A little angry today brudgers, or am I to assume this is your natural 'effin' sunny disposition?  Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## FredK (May 24, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> .... I would review this as having a potential of four occupancies, but would need additional information to comment further:
> 
> M, Mercantile with accessory Business
> 
> ...


My thinking also.  ADA, exits, sprinklers and hoods would be the main items to check after that.


----------



## RLGA (May 24, 2011)

Not to use the same tone as brudgers, but as I mentioned in my first post, I just don't see how a kitchen attached to an eating establishment can be considered a "factory industrial use."  Now, if they are pumping out baked goods by the thousands for distribution to stores and other outlets, then that is a factory industrial use.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 24, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Everytime I see F-1 come up in this context I wonder how people can go through life not knowing the difference between a kitchen and a commercial bakery.


Maybe because the code uses the lanquage "commercial kitchens" when talking about preperation and cooking of food. The lanquage "Commercial Bakeries" is only found in the ICC zoning code.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 24, 2011)

RLGA said:
			
		

> Not to use the same tone as brudgers, but as I mentioned in my first post, I just don't see how a kitchen attached to an eating establishment can be considered a "factory industrial use."  Now, if they are pumping out baked goods by the thousands for distribution to stores and other outlets, then that is a factory industrial use.


Thanks RLGA, I couldn't agree more.  I typically classify those kitchens as accessory to the main occupancy, usually an A-2 or M.  In some circumstances, I have been involved in the design of grocery stores with separate kitchens (for the dining/carry-out component) and separate bakery areas, as that store was serving as a distribution center for smaller locations.  I would agree it is a common sense issue with some gray areas for debate where the two come together.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 24, 2011)

RLGA said:
			
		

> Not to use the same tone as brudgers, but as I mentioned in my first post, I just don't see how a kitchen attached to an eating establishment can be considered a "factory industrial use." Now, if they are pumping out baked goods by the thousands for distribution to stores and other outlets, then that is a factory industrial use.


 Agree but i see how others can come to a differant conclusion


----------



## Big Mac (May 24, 2011)

I too have always considered a kitchen attached to a restaurant as a 'Group B' and a large commercial bakery or perhaps a center that cooks food for catering and that delivers to many locations as a 'Group F-1'.  For me perhaps this is a bit of a hold-over from my UBC days.  However as I look a bit closer at the descriptions given in the 2009 IBC - for use 'Group B' occupancies it states that 'Group B' occupancies among other uses, includes the use of a building or structure for office, professional or service type transactions, storage of records and accounts.  There isn't much in that description that would apply to a commercial kitchen.

On the other hand The laundry list given for 'Group F-1' specifically includes not only Bakeries, but also Food Processing.

From a pratical standpoint it probably doesn't make much of a difference since the allowable floor areas for each are very similar and the separation requirements from both B and F-1 to other occuypancies is virtually identical.


----------



## mark handler (May 24, 2011)

IMPO

Bakery - Retail - M

Bakery Commercial - F1

Delicatessen O.L. Less Than 50 - B

Delicatessen O.L. More Than 50 - A2

Delicatessen Take Out Only - M


----------



## Builder Bob (May 25, 2011)

Small F-1 Occupancy in a place that also retails the product


----------



## Architect1281 (May 25, 2011)

Commercial Kitchen if for other than baking could assume frying, grilling whatever method you use to convert little portions into bigger or different portions for sale or consumption

even if called F-1 (with which I agree) when in, connected to, part of, or in any manner within a Use M Mercantile Grocerty retail facility

would not require seperation at any percentage accessory  or not because

when you go to Table 508.4 (seperation of Mixed Occupancies M to F-1 does not require seperation rating at all, so 90 / 10 or 10/ 90 proportion would be irrelevant

treat the areas as they are occupied and thats the end. and even more specific within A as a restaurant footnote d says the same.

Height area and building class compliant of course


----------



## TJacobs (May 26, 2011)

Much angst for no reason.  I agree with Big Mac, mark handler, BB, person with pencil who draws1281 and others.  Call it what it is because generally it's does not make much of a difference.  If sprinklered there is even less reason to worry.


----------



## toehead93 (Oct 25, 2012)

mark handler said:
			
		

> IMPOBakery - Retail - M
> 
> Bakery Commercial - F1
> 
> ...


I agree, but what about a 1,150 sf tenant space for a small pastry catering bakery? For instance the space has a bakery kitchen, large storage area, and small taste testing area. No food is sold at the location, it is prepared for taste tests only prior to preparing for catered events.


----------



## kilitact (Oct 26, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Everytime I see F-1 come up in this context I wonder how people can go through life not knowing the difference between a kitchen and a commercial bakery.


And you think not knowing the difference between a business (F-1) and commercial kitchen (F-1) is better??


----------



## brudgers (Oct 26, 2012)

A supermarket is a market, not a factory.


----------



## north star (Oct 26, 2012)

*= = =*

toehead93,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum! 







> "I agree, but what about a 1,150 sf tenant space for a small pastry catering bakery?.........For instancethe space has a bakery kitchen, large storage area, and small taste testing area.........No food is sold at the
> 
> location, it is prepared for taste tests only prior to preparing for catered events."


In your scenario, I would say a "B" Occ. Group!........See Section

304 [ `06 IBC ]:

*304.1 Business Group B.*

Business Group B occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building

or structure, or a portion thereof, for office, professional or

service-type transactions, including storage of records and accounts.

Business occupancies shall include, but not be limited to, the following:

Airport traffic control towers

Animal hospitals, kennels and pounds

Banks

Barber and beauty shops

Car wash

Civic administration

Clinic—outpatient

Dry cleaning and laundries: pick-up and delivery stations and self-service

Educational occupancies for students above the 12th grade

Electronic data processing

Laboratories: testing and research

Motor vehicle showrooms

Post offices

Print shops

Professional services (architects, attorneys, dentists, physicians, engineers,

etc.)

Radio and television stations

Telephone exchanges

Training and skill development not within a school or academic program



*+ + +*


----------



## lunatick (Oct 26, 2012)

Isn't the intent of or origins of F coming from a factory environment. It is a matter of scale.

When I go to a grocery store that has a bakery, I do not see a flour silo. I do not see flour in bulk form.

For the flour, its quantity, how it is stored, how it is handled that is a hazard in a large scale bakery.

I have not heard of too many grocery stores exploding, but I have of grain elevators (from the grain dust).

While some have scoffed of the idea of having concepts like "hallways" in codes. There is an equal argument that sometimes those involved with code interpretation are too limited in seeing the big picture. All because the code cannot state all conditions, and leave much as unstated and implied to be misinterpreted.


----------



## codeworks (Oct 26, 2012)

(yahhaa) i'd call it a use group b


----------



## kilitact (Oct 29, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> A supermarket is a market, not a factory.


And a commercial kitchen (F-1)  is not a supermarket (M)


----------

